# DS #5409: Inazuma Eleven (France)



## Chanser (Jan 28, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-6831^^


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 28, 2011)

Works on SCDS2 1.08.


----------



## zizer (Jan 28, 2011)

what about Italiano, Español   ,  lol


----------



## Etalon (Jan 28, 2011)

Finaly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111!!!!


----------



## don_eno (Jan 28, 2011)

i can't wait anymore. i want the english version now


----------



## Etalon (Jan 28, 2011)

don_eno said:
			
		

> i can't wait anymore. i want the english version now



The US scene should dump some (~20) ROMs first.

Then maybe there's going to be an english version.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jan 28, 2011)

chnser: didnt Abtrakt dump this one?


----------



## Chanser (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry what?


----------



## Ashley Riot (Jan 28, 2011)

zizer said:
			
		

> what about Italiano, Español   ,  lol


Is this game actually going to have a Spanish language version? If it does, I'll wait that.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jan 28, 2011)

i saw this available last night USA time and it was credited to Abstrakt as the ones that dumped it


----------



## InsertAName (Jan 28, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> don_eno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only English dump right now would be coming from Sweden or the Netherlands, the two places that actually have English versions at this time.


----------



## Fel (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, anyone who's tired of waiting for the English version can import it and then dump it


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jan 28, 2011)

Inazuma Eleven (F)(ABSTRAKT)
this is what i saw last night

*Posts merged*

Inazuma Eleven (F)(ABSTRAKT)
this is what i saw last night


----------



## Chanser (Jan 28, 2011)

Not on the scene list...


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jan 28, 2011)

k never mind then


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jan 28, 2011)

Yay, like Endou/Mark always say:
Let's play soccer!


----------



## Rukia-san (Jan 28, 2011)

Awesome, I was waiting for this game in like... Forever!
Thanks EXiMiUS team.


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 28, 2011)

3 years! 3 years i waited for it in understandable form.. sweeeet!!

wish to see some undub bcause the opening song in french is fucking hurrible..

and the voice acting seems of the same "quality".. designed for 10 years old at best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





still... great to can read it in my langage huhuhu


----------



## SS4 (Jan 28, 2011)

Awesome!!!

Being french is quite handy sometimes i must say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now if only i could bring my japanese closer to my english lvl......


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 28, 2011)

I hope the English one is last, I love seeing you impatient kids whine.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 28, 2011)

strange, it would seem the store is out of stock


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jan 28, 2011)

which store


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 28, 2011)

Game is horrible.


----------



## DukeZero (Jan 28, 2011)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> Yay, like Endou/Mark always say:
> Let's play soccer!



SACCA YAROZE

I think I'll just listen to my conscience/impatience and buy this one. I've seen it in stores since last thursday.


----------



## Goofy Time (Jan 28, 2011)

So...which version actually features English text?


----------



## Kalhas (Jan 28, 2011)

Someone knows how to patch it ? It freez with R4 wood 23.
Thanks.

(I read there is a patch but i don't find it)


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jan 28, 2011)

Dutch and Scandinavian versions are pure English


----------



## InsertAName (Jan 28, 2011)

DukeZero said:
			
		

> Erdnaxela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? It's been out that long in English? I wonder if we'll ever get a dump anytime soon at this rate.


----------



## rave420 (Jan 28, 2011)

the reason it hasn't been released in the US is the fact that europe is the soccer nation. 
I can't see a soccer anime game sell well in an american market. therefore, no release yet. 

maybe if the american continent screams "HERE NINTENDO" loud enough someone somewhere will hear them.


----------



## jorpor (Jan 28, 2011)

I wonder when someone will upload the English version, since it's been available for a few days now here in the Netherlands. I wish I had the money to buy it :')


----------



## Velotix (Jan 28, 2011)

rave420 said:
			
		

> the reason it hasn't been released in the US is the fact that europe is the soccer nation.
> I can't see a soccer anime game sell well in an american market. therefore, no release yet.
> 
> maybe if the american continent screams "HERE NINTENDO" loud enough someone somewhere will hear them.



Huh....I can get a few hundred to yell but not the whole continent.......


----------



## KevInChester (Jan 28, 2011)

Looked in the shops today to buy this, unfortunately doesn't seem to be out.


----------



## DukeZero (Jan 28, 2011)

Can't confirm this myself, but from what I've heard UK stores won't sell this until the anime starts airing over there.


----------



## MasterDog (Jan 28, 2011)

The Dutch version is out and it has an English option.

Lets hope it works on a DSTTi

http://www.playerone.be/shop/id-126015-Ina...ndo+DS+DSi.html


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

MasterDog said:
			
		

> The Dutch version is out and it has an English option.
> 
> Lets hope it works on a DSTTi
> 
> http://www.playerone.be/shop/id-126015-Ina...ndo+DS+DSi.html



To bad no-ones dumped it yet.


----------



## MasterDog (Jan 28, 2011)

Fingers crossed it happens soon. Nintendo are a fucking joke.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jan 28, 2011)

dutch and Scandinavian versions both have English


----------



## Velotix (Jan 28, 2011)

Huh, Wonder when it'll happen.... Should be in a day or so I think... I hope I'm not wrong bout this though...


----------



## freehacker (Jan 29, 2011)

AP patch out!
http://down.qiannao.com/space/file/deoxys/.../5520.rar/.page
Still dstt's work,thank him!


----------



## Zomby_2 (Jan 29, 2011)

Man I really hope someone with a dutch or Scandinavian version can dump this that would be freaking amazing... my French and German are just to rusty to get the full game experience. Well I can just keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jan 29, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> don_eno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a European English one that comes out today. The USA probably isn't ever getting it, so guess we'll wait for this one.


----------



## joystick0406 (Jan 29, 2011)

freehacker said:
			
		

> AP patch out!
> http://down.qiannao.com/space/file/deoxys/.../5520.rar/.page
> Still dstt's work,thank him!



I don't understand Chinese, how can I donwload the file please ?


----------



## Rukia-san (Jan 29, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> 3 years! 3 years i waited for it in understandable form.. sweeeet!!
> wish to see some undub bcause the opening song in french is fucking hurrible..
> and the voice acting seems of the same "quality".. designed for 10 years old at best



Yeah I was kind of shocked when I saw/heard the opening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And did you notice Mark's voice is Sacha"Ash" from Pokemon. I Lol-ed

I use Akaio1.8.5a and the game works great. I played for 3H in game and so far I enjoyed.


----------



## concealed identi (Jan 29, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> and the voice acting seems of the same "quality".. designed for 10 years old at best




Well it's a game designed for ten-year-olds...makes sense.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jan 29, 2011)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10 year olds and fujoshis.


----------



## joystick0406 (Jan 29, 2011)

It does not work on DS TT with YS menu 1.17 :'(
Any solutions available please ?


----------



## cqst (Jan 29, 2011)

black screen during 1st game against royal team (just after new guy joined the team during the match) 
does anybody else is having issue ?
I use m3ds real

thx


----------



## DukeZero (Jan 29, 2011)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> concealed identity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, don't forget crazy people like us Europeans or South Americans. We actually like football.


----------



## Zomby_2 (Jan 30, 2011)

DukeZero said:
			
		

> FlameTakuya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are people in the US that like real football as well


----------



## Velotix (Jan 30, 2011)

Zomby_2 said:
			
		

> DukeZero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, What about Level 5 fans?


----------



## concealed identi (Jan 30, 2011)

No I'm pretty sure this game was made for 10-year-olds.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 30, 2011)

Zomby_2 said:
			
		

> DukeZero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah NA has bunch of people who love the beautiful game


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 30, 2011)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> No I'm pretty sure this game was made for 10-year-olds.


Get out. Inazuma Eleven is one of the most manliest games ever. As manly as Kirby.

I'm not kidding bro. You've pissed me and many other off with that comment.


----------



## concealed identi (Jan 30, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> concealed identity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




To be fair, Kirby is quite a bit more masculine than your average JRPG protagonist these days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anyway, people are free to enjoy the game as they please. I just think it's kind of funny to claim it's made for soccer enthusiasts though.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 30, 2011)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you on the JRPG manliness claim, but IE isn't for 10 year olds.


----------



## squall23 (Jan 30, 2011)

^
Umm, yeah it is.  Just like Captain Tsubasa was also for 10 year olds.  This series is one of the better examples of an E for Everyone game.


----------



## concealed identi (Jan 30, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> concealed identity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If it isn't, then who do you think this game was developed for and marketed to? Along with the comic, cartoon, movie, etc. Just because there's adults out there that like it doesn't mean it wasn't a game developed for kids. You wouldn't say GI Joe is made for military enthusiasts just because there's a few adults that are really into a kids' cartoon in the same way that some adults like a kids' game like this one.


----------



## DukeZero (Jan 30, 2011)

Same with Gaogaigar. It was originally created as a kids series to promote mecha toys, and is now considered to be the epitome of manliness when it comes to mecha anime.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jan 30, 2011)

I was joking about the fujoshi thing. 'Cause I was watching the _Inazuma Eleven Live Action Stage Performance_ and the audience was basically made up of 10 year old boys and their parents, and fangirls. (fujoshis)

But yes. It really is for 10 year olds.

It's like Pokemon. It's also aimed towards kids, but it just so happens many adults like it too.

But it still is just for kids.

You know they're not going to care if adults start losing interest, and only if the kids start disliking it. Cause then they're losing their main demographic. Fans outside that target age range are just side dishes.

IMO this game isn't made for soccer enthusiasts. Because personally, *I loathe soccer* but I love this series. Why is that?

I also love this series because Level 5 has superior quality control, you practically cannot find a single frame where anything looks bad. (In the Anime which is now up to ep 115. The game needs no introduction, it's practically perfect as well, knowing Level 5.)


----------



## Karry (Jan 30, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> SACCA YAROZE


Ehh...what ? I watched a few episodes of this show a while back, and i thought they actually were normal people and said "football" in Japanese. Nowadays only dumb USians (and their Japanese underlings) use the "S" word.


----------



## 1234turtles (Jan 30, 2011)

just because they use the common term for football for thier country does not make them dumb


----------



## sdafbyf (Jan 31, 2011)

just wait for an English version!


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jan 31, 2011)

Karry said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They use both interchangeably. Like the Regional Soccer tourney in i11 is the 'Football Frontier', but they still refer to it mostly as Soccer.


----------



## Zomby_2 (Feb 1, 2011)

It's because the dam USians have to be different, and use some different word. Then use a word that was already in use for a game that is lame.


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 1, 2011)

Ohhh i can't wait to see an English version of this i played the JAP one (the 3rd) and it was awesome :3


----------



## mr deez (Feb 1, 2011)

Karry said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But soccer is an English term, shortened from association football. Yes it may be a crap name but it has it's roots in our league, so they're welcome to use it.


----------



## DukeZero (Feb 1, 2011)

Fun observation, everyone refers to the sport as football in the EU version, except for American exchange student Domon/Bobby, who calls it soccer. An NPC even remarks there was a guy looking for the "soccer" club room.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Feb 1, 2011)

DukeZero said:
			
		

> Fun observation, everyone refers to the sport as football in the EU version, except for American exchange student Domon/Bobby, who calls it soccer. An NPC even remarks there was a guy looking for the "soccer" club room.



Wow, so they really did _localize_ it huh.

(And is Domon's name really Bobby? .....Wow. Just.... wow.)


----------



## sinbad.the.saile (Feb 3, 2011)

Inazuma Eleven AP Fix
http://filetrip.net/f23879-Inazuma-Eleven-AP-Fix-1-0.html


----------



## yami_sora (Feb 3, 2011)

Anyone who can help with the undub project should go here:
http://gbatemp.net/t276441-inazuma-eleven-e-full-project


----------

